# Turntables



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

As I mentioned in another thread, I am new at the model railroading life. I have started preparing my layout and wanted to include room for a turntable. I have limited space, so I think that I have it narrowed down to the Atlas or the Walthers 90'. Both are fairly inexpensive, but it really seems that the Walthers is much more realistic looking. Anyone have any input for a small turntable for a starter.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Brad...I just use the plain ol' Atlas #305 manual turntable. I think it is 9" in diameter. I don't use a turntable a great deal, and for the little I use it, this one works just fine. It makes a good place to set a locomotive on the tracks (easy to line up the wheels in the groove). It also is a good place to clean the wheels of the locomotive. I don't have the motor kit for it or anything either.

Chad


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Chad... I like that fact that you have more than one use for your turntable, one which would not be nearly as easy on the Walther's.

Does anyone have the Walther's turntable? Here is a link to the one that I am looking at:
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3171

Finally, does anyone have or seen a Walther's transfer table in action?


----------



## DigitalTrain (Feb 10, 2010)

Out of all of the ones I've seen thus far, the Walthers one looks great. I've been thinking of getting the 130 version (Just waiting to move into the new house and start my actual layout there.)


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Brad and DT...I have to agree that the Walthers one looks more realistic by far. I am not sure how it turns. I don't know if it turns from beneath, or if you simply grab it and turn it. All I know is that it looks pretty realistic.

Chad


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Hey Brad and DT...I have to agree that the Walthers one looks more realistic by far. I am not sure how it turns. I don't know if it turns from beneath, or if you simply grab it and turn it. All I know is that it looks pretty realistic.
> 
> Chad


I was going to make it motorized. The Walther's part to do this is a very minimal investment ($15-20).


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I tried a turntable on my layout... 

...but even at 33rpm, the engines kept sliding off.

(sorry... couldn't resist  )


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

choo choo said:


> I tried a turntable on my layout...
> 
> ...but even at 33rpm, the engines kept sliding off.
> 
> (sorry... couldn't resist  )


that right there is funny... I don't care who you are


----------



## DigitalTrain (Feb 10, 2010)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Hey Brad and DT...I have to agree that the Walthers one looks more realistic by far. I am not sure how it turns. I don't know if it turns from beneath, or if you simply grab it and turn it. All I know is that it looks pretty realistic.
> 
> Chad





bradimous1 said:


> I was going to make it motorized. The Walther's part to do this is a very minimal investment ($15-20).


Yeah I wasn't planning on using it manually, motorized is the way to go


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

DigitalTrain said:


> Yeah I wasn't planning on using it manually, motorized is the way to go


even motorizing the Atlas is very cost effective. plus on the Atlas, motorizing it actually hides the crank.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Choo choo...you can run trains or play disc jockey for the day! When you are done turning a train, you can put on KC and the Sunshine Band!

Brad, make sure the turntable location is exactly where you want it...you will have to cut a hole in the base for it to sit in.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

DigitalTrain said:


> Out of all of the ones I've seen thus far, the Walthers one looks great. I've been thinking of getting the 130 version (Just waiting to move into the new house and start my actual layout there.)


I was looking at this one on the Walthers site. I don't plan on using steam engines and don't need a ton of engines at this point in time so was sticking to the 90.

That being said, I am a bit confused by the listings on the Walthers site. Here is a link to the page I was looking at. To me, it looks like the only difference between the two 90s is that one comes completed and the other is a kit... does anyone else see a difference... and if not, is it really worth the additional $280 to get the fully assembled version? I feel like I am missing something when looking at this.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search

edited to include the link to the page I was looking at


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, I have thought about having mine motorized too. I think it would be nicer, more enjoyable to use if motorized. I guess I just haven't because every once in a while I have to turn it ever so slightly to make it line up perfectly with the next track. Even if it is off slightly, the train will probably go onto the next track just fine, but I like the ability to fine tune it and make it line up just right. I don't know how you do that with a motor.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Yea, I have thought about having mine motorized too. I think it would be nicer, more enjoyable to use if motorized. I guess I just haven't because every once in a while I have to turn it ever so slightly to make it line up perfectly with the next track. Even if it is off slightly, the train will probably go onto the next track just fine, but I like the ability to fine tune it and make it line up just right. I don't know how you do that with a motor.



I don't, either, but every once in a while, I have a great brainstorm that all the wiser heads get a good laugh out of...so, here goes. Let's assume your motor will get you 98% aligned, but you can't get that last lil hair of alignment. Well, if one end of the track mounted on your turntable had a magnet on either side...and the wall of your pit had a pair of matching magnets with correct magnetic alignment...wouldn't it just sort of drop into place when the motor stopped?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

A magnetic "detent" sounds like it would work fine as long as the motor is able to overcome the attraction at startup.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point. It wouln't require much of a magnetic field, though. All it has to do is influence the point at which it comes to rest as the power is cut. You're working with inertia instead of against it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

hey, choo choo....mention something to T-Man about me being a genius. He loves hearing about that.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, Reck... you're smart. 

But who's T-Man?


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Reck...I have heard of motorized turntables not lining up once in a while. I thought I have heard of some even being off quite a bit. I don't know what one does when that happens. If it doesn't stop just right with the hand crank, I just crank it ever so slightly, and BINGO! Good to go! 

A turntable that doesn't line up is about equivalent to laying track with no rail joiners and expecting that it is always going to stay lined up...lol.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

you are starting to talk me out of motorizing my turntable.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought mine custom made. It was ordered and built long before the new 135-footer from Walthers hit the market. Mine measures 156 scale feet. Will handle even the biggest(longest) engine in the hobby to date. Even handles a switcher plus an AC4400 or SD70 should the bigger unit be in "non-running" condition. It was indexed for DCC by the builders. For the life of me I can't remember who built it, but, I believe it was a guy in New Joizy. 

I've had absolutely no problems with it "missing the rail" during operation. It is brass and plastic construction. Complete with overhead power feed. I found the guy in MRR magazine's classifieds. I'll look him up and I'll post his vitals for any that wish to contact him. But, beware, it ain't cheap.

Bob


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Brad...I don't mean to talk you out of motorizing your turntable...shoot, I wish mine was! I am just a guy who likes to keep potential problems at a minimum. I have enough things around my farm with small motors...getting tired of keeping them all up!

You might as well go for it...heck, the motors aren't really that expensive anyway. Bob said he has never had trouble with his!

Chad


----------

